# rims and tires...



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i was curious, would the new GTO rims and tires fit on my 65?..same size tires and rims with out modding any suspension or getting smaller tires.just curious


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The new GTO wheels will not fit the classic GTOs.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

ok thanks.i was curious


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i have 225/45/17 nitto neogens in front and 275/40/17 nitto 555r drag radials in back on my 64 on kmc hot wheels black rims


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

dtroit said:


> i have 225/45/17 nitto neogens in front and 275/40/17 nitto 555r drag radials in back on my 64 on kmc hot wheels black rims


This post is worthless without pictures!!


----------



## hpipe (Sep 4, 2008)

I am running 245/55/16 on some Pontiac Trans Am GTA wheels from the late 80's. No mods on my suspension, no spacers. 

Those wheels where deep dish on the front of the Trans Am and that is the way they fit on my car today. Mine is a 67 Tempest...


----------

